# 3rd World Liquids



## Viper_SA (8/3/21)

Hi, Does anyone know what the PG/VG ratio of their MTL range is?
Some vendors have it listed as 50/50 and others as 60/40.

I know their DL juice is 70/30 as it is printed on the label, but no indication on their MTL label

Any information will be appreciated


----------

